# Cubism Style Portrait



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

Ive been trying to paint abstracts lately and this is one in a cubism style. Tips on working on abstracts if ya got'um. C and C please


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

c & c anyone???


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry I am new, What is C & C?

I think it looks good but the colors could be blended a little more. The dark outlines are good but some are a little thick. I might be completely wrong but this is what I feel.


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

It's just means critique & criticism


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks, I figured it was critique and something. You are very talented. The colors almost remind me of a water color painting.


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree with Chanda except I like the orange. So it is just a perspective thing. Some people will like different parts of your paintings. That is just how it works out. I am sure there are people that like everything about the painting. This forum has very limited posters at this time. I do notice a lot of lurkers though. I wish they would start posting. It would give the forum a lot more comfortable atmosphere.

Kris


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

kjw said:


> I agree with Chanda except I like the orange. So it is just a perspective thing. Some people will like different parts of your paintings. That is just how it works out. I am sure there are people that like everything about the painting. This forum has very limited posters at this time. I do notice a lot of lurkers though. I wish they would start posting. It would give the forum a lot more comfortable atmosphere.
> 
> Kris


I agree feedback is important and it kills me to see so many people lurking but not posting. I think people should not be scared to say what they think as long as it is said in a constructive manner and people should encourage feedback and take it with a grain of salt. I am freelance photographer so I am planning to post comments more on those threads.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

I like it. Here I am trying to say something and the words escape me what to say. So it may be for the many lurkers who are unfamiliar with this cubism style. My very first thought/emotion upon looking at your abstract was like wow....this person (painting) and the colors are full of contradictions lol! I think the colors kinda shook me up, I'm not used to seeing orange and purple/lavender together. I find myself wondering if these colors antagonize each other or fascinate each other.  Ah the many facets of the personality.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Were you actually doing a Cubist portrait of someone in particular?


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

Nope just worked off a photo


----------

